

Tutorial for building high-quality Tk (Tcl, Ruby or Perl) user interfaces. - pmarin
http://www.tkdocs.com/tutorial/index.html

======
apu
This is relevant for python also (which comes with Tk in the standard
installation), although the python specific documentation is better:

<http://infohost.nmt.edu/tcc/help/pubs/tkinter/>

However, in the past year and a half I've mostly eschewed desktop GUI
frameworks for a standard html/js/css web interface with a python backend.
It's more portable and a little bit more flexible (in some respects) with the
ability to scale out to multiple simultaneous users (sometimes).

~~~
pmarin
The python specific documentation is a reference document not a tutorial and I
think that tkinter is based in the old tk library not in ttk (the modern
themed TK library). <http://blog.tkdocs.com/2009/02/ttk-support-in-
python.html>

~~~
pmarin
For python: <http://docs.python.org/dev/library/ttk.html>

------
staunch
This is awesome. Tutorials for GUI libraries are essential IMHO. It's so hard
to dive into a huge thing like this without a guide. Thank you author(s).

I really wish it told me how to package up complete (huge) binaries for
Windows and Mac that would let me write Perl/Tkx programs. PAR alone wouldn't
do I don't think.

~~~
davidw
Tcl's starkits are a very nice way of packaging stuff up. You get Tcl, Tk, and
some other stuff in a binary package that will run without any other junk. And
they're relatively small, too, just a few megs, IIRC. I guess that doesn't
help much with Perl, but you could always give it a go:-)

Starkits: <http://www.equi4.com/starkit/>

